# Crappie and Yellow Perch in the Occoquan River (Feb 26, 2011)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

YP were more active than the previous weekend. As I was putting the videos together, I was informed that YP fishing is better than a few days ago. Crappie are there all year around I heard. 
This was my second trip to the river, and I was ready for crappie this time. And I happened to run into Jay again, and he showed me how to catch crappie. We came back stringer full of crappie and YP.

Here is my video fishing log:






Thanks
Joe


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

very nice joe, good catch. 

quick question though, is it safe to eat stuff from that river?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> very nice joe, good catch.
> 
> quick question though, is it safe to eat stuff from that river?


Safe for fish then safe for me
joe


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

fair enough, lol


----------

